

For a startup company, "every day has meaning" - drm237
http://tomchikoore.wordpress.com/2007/11/15/for-a-startup-company-every-day-has-meaning/

======
nostrademons
Also, you're in control of every day, so if it _doesn't_ have meaning, you can
find a way to make it have meaning...

~~~
davidw
... and you feel bad if you had a bad day and didn't squeeze any meaning out
of it. Much more so than whilst working for someone else.

